# One income



## 350763

What methods or suggestions do you have for a single parent struggling to create a budget and save when a spouse does not help fiscally? Do you seek professional help from an attorney or budget coach? Do you move? Do you sue?


----------



## frenchpaddy

v2dman said:


> single parent





v2dman said:


> when a spouse does not help


single parents normally don't have a spouse , it is why they are single 

you use the word struggling , are you struggling with low income or struggling with making a budget ?
IF income is low keep far away from attorney s they get a few hundred to open the door ,
you could look up youtube or goggle free advice


----------



## 350763

Are you shaming me? I suggest you recant your remarks


----------



## pastasauce79

Are you single or married? Do you live with someone as a single parent?


----------



## 350763

Recently single parent. Money was the central issue. Wife never shared income lead to trust issues.


----------



## Anastasia6

When you divorced money is normally laid out in the divorce documents including child support


----------



## Andy1001

v2dman said:


> Recently single parent. Money was the central issue. Wife never shared income lead to trust issues.


You don’t say where you live but there is a US flag on your name tag. (You may want to remove this photo for privacy)
If you live in the US and your wife has abandoned you and your child then talk to a lawyer immediately and have your wife pay child support. Don’t let male ego get in the way of you getting what you are owed.


----------



## Diana7

This should all be sorted out in the divorce.


----------



## 342693

v2dman said:


> Recently single parent. Money was the central issue. Wife never shared income lead to trust issues.


So you're a single/divorced parent living on one income and want suggestions on how to budget and save? Is that correct? 

I think a little more clarification would help.


----------



## pastasauce79

If you are planning on living as a single parent you have to check what you can afford on your own. Budget, cut expenses, buy with coupons and discounts, apply for government help, etc.


----------



## MattMatt

v2dman said:


> Are you shaming me? I suggest you recant your remarks


*MODERATOR NOTE:-* Nobody is shaming you. It's you who are being hostile.

People are trying to help you, so please don't attack them.


----------



## sokillme

frenchpaddy said:


> single parents normally don't have a spouse , it is why they are single
> 
> you use the word struggling , are you struggling with low income or struggling with making a budget ?
> IF income is low keep far away from attorney s they get a few hundred to open the door ,
> you could look up youtube or goggle free advice


Was there a divorce agreement?


----------



## frenchpaddy

sokillme said:


> Was there a divorce agreement?


 I am sorry I don't know , the poster came here and asked about a couple and how they would save money to buy a house and a car and save money for the kid , 
he said his wife did not want to tell him what she is making in her wages , 
so I asked for more info as there was nothing to go on, 
then he opened this topic and said he was single and then talked about his spouse , SO I was asking myself which is it two topics very different but never said exwife exspouse , and when i put my self out to help he thought I was making fun of him , so I pressed the ignore, 

I come to help people not to make fun of them , if a poster can't be clear with the facts but does not mind posting a photo of themselves and becomes aggressive I don't need that 
we give our time free to help people but we have other things to do and I like the poster to fill in the blanks


----------



## EleGirl

v2dman said:


> What methods or suggestions do you have for a single parent struggling to create a budget and save when a spouse does not help fiscally? Do you seek professional help from an attorney or budget coach? Do you move? Do you sue?


I have some questions. Is your ex involved in your finances still?

Do you have the children 100% of the time or do you you have them part of the and she has them part of the time?

You start by learning how to budget and manage your money. I've posted links to two books by the same author, one for couples and one for individuals. Both are very good.

Basically the idea is:
1) each payday, put 10% (or whatever % you can do) of your pay into a savings account. Always pay yourself first, before you pay your bills.
2) pay your bills based on a schedule you set up.
3) the rest of the money is discretionary income that you can spend as you wish.

There's more detail in the book, but that's the bare bones of it.

I would add that if your are married, you and your spouse each get 50% of the discretionary income to spend as you each please. When I had 3 kids at home, we divided discretionary income 3 says... 1/3 for my husband, 1/3 for him, and 1/3 for me to spend on the kids.

*Smart Couples Finish Rich, Revised and Updated: 9 Steps to Creating a Rich Future for You and Your Partner*: Bach, David 

*The Automatic Millionaire, Expanded and Updated: A Powerful One-Step Plan to Live and Finish Rich:* Bach, David: 9780451499080: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Laurentium

v2dman said:


> Are you shaming me? I suggest you recant your remarks


I wonder why he's divorced...


----------

